# Pro classic/Manor Hall for trim



## Mace

I usually spray all my trim-doors-woodwork. I have been using SW Emerald Urethane for a while and really like the results. BUT, it is a little pricey and wonder if it may be overkill. Maybe save it for cabinet jobs etc.

I was thinking about trying SW PC and PPG Manor Hall.
Has anybody sprayed both of these? How do they compare to each other?
How do they compare to Emerald Urethane?

TIA!


----------



## Woodco

I've used Manor hall on trim. For a straight up latex, it works great.


----------



## Zoomer

Try Ben Moore Scuff x or Coronado waterborne alkyd both are reasonable in cost and perform very well


----------



## Mace

Zoomer

I know you have used PPG and SW but going the BM route.
I have a qt of Advance but never used it because I hear it runs very easily and the dry time is a killer. 

I thought about trying a BM product for kitchen cabinets but heard that though BM products look and feel great, they tend to mar or mark up easily. 
Do you find that to be true? How is a BM finish compared to Breakthrough or SW Emerald Urethane?

TIA!


----------



## woodcoyote

Pro Industrial WB Alkyd Urethane Enamel. 

It's generally cheaper than Emerald. And it's approximately the same pricing as Pro Classic, but with a much harder finish and of course the urethane for exterior exposure. 

Right now WB Alkyd is our go-to, but we may be changing that soon after some more experimenting. 

But for your situation....stick with the WB Alkyd. Use the better quality 4H pencil hardness, data, etc. to make your sales pitch. If they want a cheaper enamel, tell them you can do Solo or ProMar Enamel. Not nearly as good...but if their price oriented, give them the rope for themselves. <shrugs>


Good luck.


----------



## Mace

I can use whatever product I like. Rarely have i had a homeowner be specific about trim paint. I use Emerald Urethane because it has a really nice finish and dries fast (great when doing basements) but it is pricey. I used to use Breakthrough as well but the cost is about the same as EU. I pay over $50.00 a gal for both products.
I have not sprayed anything else for trim.
Just looking for a cheaper product that has just as good of a finish if there is such a thing. Ill look into the Pro Industrial WB Alkyd Urethane Enamel and Scuff X.

Thanks!


----------



## Zoomer

as with anything. It's not going to be bulletproof. The customer has to understand that over time there is occasionally going to be nick or scratch. But in any case I would recommend a BM product over a Sherwin-Williams. If we start with advance then we can consider that it would be a lot better than the pro classic version. is it better than breakthrough? In my opinion yes it is. Is it more difficult to apply than any of the other paint? In my opinion no it is not you just can't give it a super thick coat like you would with a regular acrylic latex paint. who really cares if you can only get one coat of product in a day. If we back up the painting business about 30 to 50 years we will find that a lot of the cabinetry jobs held up for a very long time due to the fact that most painters were using oil enamels or similar products that you could only give one coat per day. 
Advance is a hybrid version that we truly believe in and it is held up very well for every kitchen job that we have done. If it was up to me and the smell wasn't so toxic and I had a better form of ventilation and somehow a technology for a better respirator then I would use Benjamin Moore oil enamel for every kitchen job but since those things are not available and won't happen Advance is the next best version.. in my opinion it is not very difficult to work with for brushing and rolling as long as you're willing to give it to Coates unless of course it is going over the same exact color as before or at the very least a color that is very similar to the paint you're applying.


----------



## PNW Painter

How much trim paint are you using on an average project? Maybe 2-10 gallons? So you might save $100.00 for cheaper products that probably don’t perform as well and may take longer to apply. 

If you think price is an issue offer the option of a cheaper paint that will reduce the bid however much less the paint costs.

Unless you need rock bottom pricing because you’re painting tract homes, apartments or commercial, I’d recommend that you stick with what you know and have had success with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

That SK5000 really is like a fast drying budget advance. MY only complaint is that it doesn't tint on gennex


----------



## RH

I have used quite a bit of Pro-Classic for trim, doors, windows, etc. - sprayed as well as brush/rolled. I typically add a bit of XIM latex extender. Using a 1/4” mini roller gives a finish that is difficult to tell from a sprayed finish - unless you know what to look for.


----------



## ParamountPaint

I'm not crazy about Manor Hall on trim. I don't have any particular problem, but it just doesn't seem to go on that great. Cheap Speedhide is a better semi-gloss for trim than Manor Hall.

I like Pro classic acrylic pretty well. I've been using the satin for trim lately. Advance is pretty good, as well, but I can't see a discernible difference between Proclassic and Advance, appearance-wise, to warrant the long re-coat time of Advance.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

paramountpaint said:


> i'm not crazy about manor hall on trim. I don't have any particular problem, but it just doesn't seem to go on that great. Cheap speedhide is a better semi-gloss for trim than manor hall.
> 
> I like pro classic acrylic pretty well. I've been using the satin for trim lately. Advance is pretty good, as well, but i can't see a discernible difference between proclassic and advance, appearance-wise, to warrant the long re-coat time of advance.



sk5000


----------



## Woodco

cocomonkeynuts said:


> sk5000


Its not readily available.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Woodco said:


> Its not readily available.



Any of the BM stores in your area can get the SK5000 out of the Mesquite warehouse next day.


----------



## Wolfgang

Once you explain the differences and benefits of the finish you prefer to use and the HO agrees with you, use it. You're not paying for the material. They are.

Paint prices have been the subject of many threads, especially in the late 90's when we were seeing 4-6 price increases in a years time. And, the answer was the same then: the customer is paying for it.


----------



## Woodco

cocomonkeynuts said:


> That SK5000 really is like a fast drying budget advance. MY only complaint is that it doesn't tint on gennex


i have a question about that. 

Assuming its being tinted to some sort of white, is there a difference between the tints?

Im also not too big on having to order paints. If I run out or something, I need to be able to drive somewhere and get more right away.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Woodco said:


> i have a question about that.
> 
> Assuming its being tinted to some sort of white, is there a difference between the tints?
> 
> Im also not too big on having to order paints. If I run out or something, I need to be able to drive somewhere and get more right away.



So tell your dealer to stock it... Why wouldn't they stock a good performing product that they can still make good margins at ~$30. If that product had ultraspec500 on the label instead of coronado it would be flying off the shelf.


----------



## Woodco

cocomonkeynuts said:


> So tell your dealer to stock it... Why wouldn't they stock a good performing product that they can still make good margins at ~$30. If that product had ultraspec500 on the label instead of coronado it would be flying off the shelf.


How is the adhesion on this stuff? Can I put it over properly prepped oil base? Here in austin, most houses have their trim done in oil. Thats one reason Im so big on KM Durapoxy for trim repaints. That stuff sticks like glue, even on unsanded oil base.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Woodco said:


> How is the adhesion on this stuff? Can I put it over properly prepped oil base? Here in austin, most houses have their trim done in oil. Thats one reason Im so big on KM Durapoxy for trim repaints. That stuff sticks like glue, even on unsanded oil base.



very good adhesion, going to be similar to any other waterborne alkyd.


----------

